# White Rice vs. Brown Rice



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 8, 2006)

I know that brown rice is supposed to be better for you than white rice; but, how much better is it actually for you? Is brown rice considered a health food? I'm cracking out my old steamer and am wondering which to buy.


----------



## Marvin (Mar 8, 2006)

Brown rice is a little better for you because it still has the inner husk of the rice grain on it, so you get some fiber and a few nutrients.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Mar 8, 2006)

I haven't a clue.  I have heard this same thing for many years but have never encountered the evidence behind it.  If you find anything substantial share it with us...


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 8, 2006)

Marvin said:
			
		

> Brown rice is a little better for you because it still has the inner husk of the rice grain on it, so you get some fiber and a few nutrients.


Agreed!  That is what I understand too.  White rice is bleached and pretty much is nothing more than nutrient and fiber free calorie filled starch.  Brown rice is good for you!  Not white rice.


----------



## White Fox (Mar 8, 2006)

Go for brown rice!! have it with miso soup very tasty and very good for you.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Mar 8, 2006)

So it basically comes down to the old "processed" rule.  The less a food is processed, generally, the better off you are in eating it?  i.e. chicken breast instead of chicken nuggets.


----------



## Aqua4ever (Mar 8, 2006)

I like the taste of Brown rice better too...
I've always heard Brown is better for the same reasons Marvin said...but i'm not sure how much better. If the rest of your diet is healthy, and you prefer white, I'm not sure it's that big of a deal. If you like brown, you might as well get the health-benifits, no matter how mild
Aqua


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 8, 2006)

*Thanks all!*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 8, 2006)

Try Quinoa.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quinoa

It's pretty good.


----------



## bdparsons (Mar 8, 2006)

Yep, brown rice is definitely the way to "go".


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 8, 2006)

Brown rice helps withall the extra ingediants in it like rice, no just kidding it has more vitamins since the husk is still in place.
Terry


----------



## Soldier (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Try Quinoa.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quinoa
> 
> It's pretty good.


 
I agree with Bob, 
Quinoa (Kinwa), Amaranth, Buckwheat and Millet. 
I guess the Rice farmers are not mad. lol


----------



## luigi_m_ (Mar 28, 2006)

Aparantly the carb's in brown rice and slow-burning than white rice, making it more suitable for people who have a busier/more active lifestyle. I'm not sure what benefits there are in wild rice, but the lady in the health store told me it's good...

Personally, I prefer Spanish Rice. It's higher in fat and calories, but it tastes so damn good prepared as Paella with seafood or beef.


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 28, 2006)

Brown rice is better.  In M'sota we like our wild rice as well.  Looks dark brown to almost black.  It's really great in soups.  Most food is judged on color.  Bleached, faded or off color-not good as the natural state is changed by man or point of greatest nutrients/taste has passed or never got there-like in pink tomatoes. 

In the South Beach Diet Book:
"By the time they make their way to your dinner plate, most types of rice are so milled and polished that only the calories are left.  If you plan to eat rice, choose the brown type, as it still contains the bran, and consequently more fiber, vitamin E, folic acid, iron, potassium, phosphorus, and zinc than its white cousin.  It's also lower in carbohydrates than white rice.  A close second is wild rice, which actually isn't rice but a grass.  Wild rice contains more appetite-suppressing protein than white rice as well as numerous other nutrients."
Yay, wild rice. TW


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 28, 2006)

Most white rice you buy at the stores is "enriched rice," which basically means that yes, they lost a lost of the nutrients when they were refined that their brown counterparts had, but some of those nutrients were put back in.  You're still going to get a nutritious mean if you eat white rice; it's just that you'll be missing a few other nutrients that were not put back in.  

If you eat a well-balanced diet, with good helpings of fruits and vegetables, then you don't have to worry about what kind of rice you eat.


----------



## JamesYazell (Mar 28, 2006)

I kinda think of it in terms of white bread and wheat bread...


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 28, 2006)

JamesYazell said:
			
		

> I kinda think of it in terms of white bread and wheat bread...


 
Exactly, assuming that you're referring to true whole grain wheat bread.  Remember, there are certain wheat breads that lack the whole grains, and use caramel coloring instead.  

While white bread isn't quite as good for you as whole grain wheat, it's still not as bad as "empty calories," since there's still some fiber, as well as most of the B-complex vitamins in there (all white bread is usually made from enriched white flour).


----------



## Mcura (Mar 29, 2006)

I was raised on white rice, so the times I've chosen to eat brown rice have been, let's say eye raising.  It tastes familiar, but not.  Oh well, I'll eat it.

I suppose you could trade off.  One week you buy brown.  Another week you buy white.  Different recipes call for different types of rice.  And if a preference surfaces, by all means feel free to continue.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 29, 2006)

Mcura said:
			
		

> I was raised on white rice, so the times I've chosen to eat brown rice have been, let's say eye raising. It tastes familiar, but not. Oh well, I'll eat it.
> 
> I suppose you could trade off. One week you buy brown. Another week you buy white. Different recipes call for different types of rice. And if a preference surfaces, by all means feel free to continue.


 
Same here. It's taken some time to get used to brown rice, but now after getting used to brown rice, white rice tastes "not normal".

*Great to have you here at MartialTalk, Mcura!*


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 29, 2006)

I like the taste of brown rice better & its better for you.


----------



## JamesYazell (Mar 29, 2006)

You know, Im not sure I've ever actualy tried brown rice... I always liked the look of white rice. I think next time I get a chance I'll have to try some. 

By the way when did white rice come about?


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 30, 2006)

I can count on one hand the number of times I've enjoyed brown rice.  But white rice is good _every_time_   I think I'll go get some for lunch!  This might be more about my wife's cooking skills than any inherent qualities of brown or white rice.


----------

